# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Which Solidoodle do you have?

## Solidabble

Which Generation of the Solidoodle do you have?  I have the 2nd generation and love it!

----------


## AndrewK

I have a 2nd generation as well, but I haven't used it in a while.  I'm considering the 4th Gen Solidoodle.

----------

